# Dunk Tank Insults



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I'm sitting in a dunk tank for a 5th grade party tomorrow.

Let's hear some age appropriate; (10-12 year olds); insults I can yell at the kids.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

AWWW, can the little baby throw that far?
maybe if you had your blankie and teddy...
the only thing your soaking is your bed


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

hey...why dont you get your little sister to throw for you.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

You throw like Justin Bieber.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

"I'm sleeping with your mother!!" That would show those punks.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

weimtrainer said:


> You throw like Justin Bieber.


Hahahaha...GOOD one!! The boys will laugh hard at it and the girls will get all mad at you. Perfect.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

You throw like the POTUS!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Why don't you use both hands to throw that ball?

Your shoes are untied!


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

your sister throws harder than you

is that all you got


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Your underarms smell so bad.....You use secret and it told.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Did your Mama give you that haircut while you were asleep?


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

You couldn't hit water if you fell out of a boat kid!


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

WilliamH said:


> I'm sitting in a dunk tank for a 5th grade party tomorrow.
> 
> Let's hear some age appropriate; (10-12 year olds); insults I can yell at the kids.


My 6 year old daughter throws harder than that.

Why don't you let York little sister try? She looks stronger than you.

Do you want your Mama to show you how to throw that ball?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Been there done that. Lots of fun. Tell them they throw like big bird


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Say "Chech your zipper" right before they throw,i bet they will stop halfway through there windup to see if it's open.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Here are a couple of videos I took of Bobo the clown in the dunking booth at the county fair year before last. Maybe you can get some ideas.




http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e359/Spirit750/2Cool/?action=view&current=CIMG6456.mp4


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Of course the classic, You throw like a girl. Works on both genders.
You can't throw and your Momma dresses you funny.


----------



## Jay512 (Oct 17, 2005)

I've seen better arms on an antique chair


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

willydavenport said:


> "I'm sleeping with your mother!!" That would show those punks.


I just spit all over my keyboard.....
Too funny


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Have fun*

"Hey - Throwing like that, I bet you got cut from your t-ball team."


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

You better not throw like that in a mud ball fight kid! 
Throw it left handed next time! 
I saw a kid last week with pink hair that threw it harder than you.
Your Mom wears Army boots!


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Did you really just pay money to have everyone see you throw like a beauty pagent queen?

Ive seen better arms on a preschooler

The kiddie games are over there you might be able to throw that far with some luck


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

You shouldn't be throwing, you should be fetching! Woof Woof


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

We saw BOBO last week at Baytown, he was pretty funny and would pick out something random to rag on with each player. He singled out on my visor, shoes, girlfriend, and anything else he could be quick about. I wouldn't quote the video clip "Chubby chubby short and stout never grew up but he sure grew out.." but that was kinda funny


Hey kids quit flicking boogers and try throwing base balls

Bring your daddy back next time.. I'd like to laugh at him too

I pulled your moms hair, and she liked it. lol


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

fin&feather said:


> I pulled your moms hair, and she liked it. lol


now that's funny..

to a boy...don't throw to hard you might break a nail..

what a noob... ( call of duty saying)

don't worry,, when I'm done here I will help you find the people that cut your hair and hold them down for you..

Really... does your momma still dress you..

I can see you take after your momma..

to a girl.. hey..you look like lady gaga,, but ugly---er..

wow,, that sure is a lot of hair on your arms,, (girls hate that)

where did you get those shoes ...the dollar store..

you sure are simple looking,


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

"Looking for a ball player!...............Ain't had a ball player all day!"


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

We used to have a dunk tank during our baseball "Carnival" type thingy every year.
The guy would ALWAYS say.. "HIGH and DRY" ... it'd **** me off! LOL


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

willydavenport said:


> "i'm sleeping with your mother!!" that would show those punks.


winner!!!!!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

jaycf7 said:


> You couldn't hit water if you fell out of a boat kid!


reminds me of this one...your more useless than a poopie flavored lolypop.:bounce:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Your momma is a goat farmer!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

You need to go to the 1st Graders' dunk tank.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> AWWW, can the little baby throw that far?
> maybe if you had your blankie and teddy...
> *the only thing you're soaking is your bed*


i'd go with this one (or the one about sleeping with the kid's mom).


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

you're ugly and your momma dresses you funny....

you're so ugly, bet they had to tie a porkchop around your neck, just to get the dog to play with you...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

They had lots of fun! 

Us dads had some super squirters that we kept filling with ice water. When they would get up to throw we would soak them.

The look on their faces when that ice cold water hit them was priceless!!


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

weimtrainer said:


> You throw like Justin Bieber.


Best insult ever!


----------



## Leather (Oct 27, 2009)

*rag arm*

Hey Knoblauch just hit the first baseman !!! Hey Tom Cruise Goose is turning in his grave !!! Hey sweetheart, i mean boy, better tighten up that wrist or you'll be switch hittin before puberty.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> Your momma is a goat farmer!


so? dont get it.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Switch arms....you're bound to be able to throw better with the other one!


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

I can not wait till the Next Party. Maybe there will be an older crowd so we can hear more age appropriate jokes from the adults.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey kid, your step dad looks like Frodo Baggin.


----------

